# specs on this speaker cable



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi is the blue jeans speaker cable belden 5000ue does it have a rising sound signature and is it silver-plated conductors. or OFC copper cable 
also the blue jeans canare 4s11 does it have a rising sound signature
and is it silver plated conductors or ofc copper cable thanks


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hello please reply


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No need to ask these questions here – Blue Jeans has excellent customer service. So get in touch with them.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

